# Question on Magnet Glass cleaners.



## ronin07x (Feb 4, 2012)

Sup guys. I currently made a 3d background for my 150g tank. A lot of the videos on Youtube have siliconed their backgrounds to their tank. I dont really want to do that and plan on just putting some magnet glass cleaners in in the background and having that hold the brackground up on the back wall. Are the mini and small magnet cleaners strong enough to go through a half inch glass? if not, what is the smallest magnet I can get that will be strong enough to hold the cemented coated background up? Also, if anyone just knows of a place to buy magnets strong enough for that please let me know. Thanks


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello ronin07x,
You can check your local hardware stores. They have pretty strong magnets (industrial strength holders). 
If you have broken speakers lying around, the speaker magnets are also powerful.I am planning to make a DIY aquarium cleaner using a couple of those. 
You can try hanging the 3D background from the glass. that way you can use small suction cups at the bottom to keep it in place. 
Hope it helps!
Do share the pics of your background aquarium when the background is done!


----------



## ronin07x (Feb 4, 2012)

ashtricks said:


> Hello ronin07x,
> You can check your local hardware stores. They have pretty strong magnets (industrial strength holders).
> If you have broken speakers lying around, the speaker magnets are also powerful.I am planning to make a DIY aquarium cleaner using a couple of those.
> You can try hanging the 3D background from the glass. that way you can use small suction cups at the bottom to keep it in place.
> ...


That is a great idea! I think im going to try the hanging one first. don't know why i didn't think of that myself. Im first going to see if the background is heavy enough to not just float straight to the top when I submerge it underwater. if it seems to be pretty heavy, a couple of suction cups on the bottom should hold. ill keep looking into it and let y'all know.

thanks!


----------

